# BLMB Spalted and punky



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I got some blanks a while back from @Mike1950 and was able to dye and stabilize a couple to turn. they turned out quite well some I ordered another whole box of blanks from hm. I got a slab of FBE from @davduckman2010 to stabilize and since I was set up thought i would miss around some. This is what they looked like when I received them. Some were more punky than other and some were still pretty solid.





Here is how they looked once I stabilized them. Some are double dyed and some are triple.I yried all different kinds of ways to mix them up to see what I got. I have black and yellow over green, mixed yellow and green with matching trumpet blank, clear dyed blank with matching trumpet blank, red with clear, black over yellow , and black over ed with clear as final.



















Please believe me when I say these pictures hardly look like the calls. I am using my I-phone in the house under a lamp. There is yellows and black streaks in both green calls. The Brown call looks pretty close but the color and depth is off for sure.

Thanks Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Aug 16, 2015)

That clear one is the pick of the litter for me, but they all look great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2015)

I really like the last one- NICE work....


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2015)

That's neat stuff Rodney, very cool! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 16, 2015)

They all look saaaawwwweeeet, great job on all of em !


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 16, 2015)

awesome coloring, especially that last one, very well done


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Beyond awesome! The combo of colors is truly amazing. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Those look good Rodney.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 17, 2015)

If the last one had more blue it could compete with Van Gogh's "Starry Night" at least that is what it makes me think of...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2015)

They are all super candy, but the Van Gogh one steals the show for me as well.


----------



## TimR (Aug 17, 2015)

Superb work on both the dyeing and the calls.


----------



## CWS (Aug 17, 2015)

Those are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Curt


----------



## michael dee (Aug 20, 2015)

Rodney, those are some awesome blanks


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Aug 29, 2015)

This might sound like a pretty stupid question, but how do you go about double dying blanks?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 30, 2015)

I soak the blanks in the first dye and then cook it too set that resin and color. I then pull different amounts of vacuum to get different levels of penetration cooking between colors to set the resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

